# weird white spots on female guppies



## Kristina10 (Jan 11, 2010)

hi my female guppies are covered in little lumpy white spots on their fins and body.:-(
one of my females has had it before and it cleared but it has now came back and spred round the tank.
i have use the tonic for white spot and other fungal diseases and it doesn't seem to help.
my female gups are in a different tank than the males 
what is it? and what caused it? and whats the cure?
please help.


----------



## TankMAster (Oct 16, 2009)

Sounds like Ich . . . or Ick . . 
Be sure the temperature is up. (hope you have a heater)

Remove the carbon (small Black stuff) from your filter before you attempt to treat this disease with your chemical.

It should indicate to repeat the treatment after 5 days if the ich spots are still there.

Turn up the heat to 82F 

Good Luck


----------



## Kristina10 (Jan 11, 2010)

ok i will try that
what would cause it?
and could it kill them?
thanks


----------



## TankMAster (Oct 16, 2009)

If left untreated, it could be fatal.

Just treat it as instructed. 

Ich is a water born disease that thrives in low temperatures and bad water quality. You should do regular water changes from now on.

Change about 25% once a week. Be sure not to clean out the whole tank as this will result in the reduction of vital bacteria


----------

